# Solid wood interior doors



## pappys shop (Feb 14, 2013)

I need plans and advice building solid wood doors in my house just finished my starter work shop still need a router and dust collector but need to strt planning a plan


----------



## pappys shop (Feb 14, 2013)

I prefer to keep them simple but nice...


----------



## ed_h (Dec 1, 2010)

I built twenty or so interior doors for my house. They are of a contemporary paneled design that uses relatively simple joinery. Some details here:

http://bullfire.net/Articles/How%20I%20Build%20a%20Door.pdf

Here is kind of a poor pic of one. This one is white oak on both sides, unlike the one in the article:


----------



## Greg in Maryland (Jan 6, 2011)

Not a plan, but certainly inspiring: Mendocinodoors

Greg


----------



## pappys shop (Feb 14, 2013)

Ed that's exactly what I'm wanting ,thank u ill keep u posted on my progress I just got back into this last year I'm excited to build my own doors


----------



## Bill White 2 (Jun 23, 2012)

Just make super sure that the wood has acclimated so ya don't have shrink probs.
Bill


----------



## ed_h (Dec 1, 2010)

PAPPYS WOOD shop said:


> Ed that's exactly what I'm wanting ,thank u ill keep u posted on my progress I just got back into this last year I'm excited to build my own doors


Good luck on the project Pappy. One of the potential pitfalls in building doors is that they can come out twisted if you aren't careful. If you follow the protocol outlined in my article, make sure on the dry assembly, on the first and on the final glue up that the door is absolutely flat and coplanar. Using winding sticks is a good way to do it. On a piece the size of a door, a very small shift in a joint can make for a pretty big uh-oh when trying to hang it.

As Bill mentions, having well acclimated wood will also reduce the chances of movement after the door is hung.


----------



## Loganville Tiger (Dec 23, 2012)

Timely thread!! I have been thinking of replacing about a dozen in my home also. This might get me the gumption to get it started. Will follow you progress closely!!


----------



## ed_h (Dec 1, 2010)

Loganville Tiger said:


> Timely thread!! I have been thinking of replacing about a dozen in my home also. This might get me the gumption to get it started. Will follow you progress closely!!


 
You both know you're not going to save any money, right?:no:


----------



## Julie Mor (Feb 10, 2013)

I have Freud's interior/exterior router bit set and it comes with a great video but I can't find it on the web. 

FWW has this: http://www.finewoodworking.com/item/12151/building-an-interior-door-part-one-the-frame

And this: http://www.finewoodworking.com/item/17654/build-an-interior-door-part-2-the-panel


----------



## Loganville Tiger (Dec 23, 2012)

ed_h said:


> You both know you're not going to save any money, right?:no:


Yep - I know - but I get what I want the way I want it. :thumbsup:


----------



## pappys shop (Feb 14, 2013)

Loganville Tiger said:


> Yep - I know - but I get what I want the way I want it. :thumbsup:


Amen ..my way


----------



## madmantrapper (Feb 6, 2013)

Why do you say you won't save any money? I can built them for about half of what I can buy them for if you can them that are not veneered. Now that is assuming no labor cost.


----------



## ed_h (Dec 1, 2010)

Loganville Tiger said:


> Yep - I know - but I get what I want the way I want it. :thumbsup:





PAPPYS WOOD shop said:


> Amen ..my way


That's the spirit!


----------



## ed_h (Dec 1, 2010)

madmantrapper said:


> Why do you say you won't save any money? I can built them for about half of what I can buy them for if you can them that are not veneered. Now that is assuming no labor cost.


madman--

I guess it depends on what you are comparing to. Making your own solid wood door will certainly cost more than a mass produced veneered door, or even some "solid" wood doors.

If you are comparing to the cost of having a custom door made, or maybe to some higher-end doors, then you certainly could save some money.

In between, it could go either way. There is a lot of wood in a door, and it has to be a pretty good grade. A hobbyist won't be able to buy it as cheaply as a manufacturer or professional maker can. A hobbyist might have to buy more clamps, more tools and such that should at least partially be charged to the project.

I didn't get the sense from either Pappy or Loganville that saving money was their main motivation for wanting to build doors, but I just wanted to suggest that it may not even be a realistic expectation.


----------



## Loganville Tiger (Dec 23, 2012)

madmantrapper said:


> Why do you say you won't save any money? I can built them for about half of what I can buy them for if you can them that are not veneered. Now that is assuming* no labor cost.*


_What Labor_..... Why I do it is for the pure joy.... If I wasn't doing this - I would be parked in my Barko-Lounger watching some mindless dribble that comes in on my 300+ mindless channels.....


----------



## pappys shop (Feb 14, 2013)

Easy u c my avatar ..? Haha ur rite though I do it for the sense of accomplishment, get the wifey excited when I kick open my self made doors with nothin on but my tool belt and a carpenters pencil in my ear


----------



## Loganville Tiger (Dec 23, 2012)

PAPPYS WOOD shop said:


> Easy u c my avatar ..? Haha ur rite though I do it for the sense of accomplishment, get the wifey excited when I kick open my self made doors with nothin on but my tool belt and a carpenters pencil in my ear


_Just Damn_.... I unfortunately got a visual on that scene (hands on hips included).... I need some _bleach_......


----------



## madmantrapper (Feb 6, 2013)

ed_h said:


> madman--
> 
> I guess it depends on what you are comparing to. Making your own solid wood door will certainly cost more than a mass produced veneered door, or even some "solid" wood doors.
> 
> ...


OK, you have a point. I already own the tooling and a 3 hp shaper. I think the tooling for making the doors cost me $360.00 in 1985.


----------



## mortondryden (Feb 25, 2013)

There are many types of material use in doors. Here I get useful description about solid wood doors. People should choose best quality in wood doors. so home looks more beautiful and attractive.


----------



## Jim Moe (Sep 18, 2011)

Just finished this exterior Red Oak door. Lumber $70.00. Glass Free. A thermopane from an old school bus. Labor= Lots!


----------

